
Denmark's government wants to seize valuables from Syrian refugees - andreastt
http://www.vox.com/2015/12/17/10326178/denmark-refugee-jewelry-valuables
======
nkrisc
Well, at least there's no word on them taking their gold fillings as well.
That's good.

